
There are more wealthy Chinese than Americans for the first time - hhs
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/21/investing/china-wealth-americans/index.html
======
rezmeplease
Like it or Hate it China's economy is on the rise, and fast as well.

Take Tencent for example, they own big stocks in many American companies, (e.x
50% in Reddit) but despite what many people will assume they'll do, censoring
anti-china posts, they don't do anything and let the companies they invest in
grow. That way they can get massive amounts of money since their income isn't
limited by their beliefs.

